# Sanrio crossover?



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 25, 2021)

Just saw a video previewing an ACNH sanrio crossover! Which includes all the villagers(AAAAA ETOILE)and some furniture! aaaaaa i’m so excited ;w;
im gonna have to get my hands on ALL OF IT lmao
but i’m gonna have to decide who Etoile replaces


----------



## marea (Feb 25, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365044257401294851


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 25, 2021)

marea said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365044257401294851


I’d better go run to Target soon


----------



## Undies (Feb 25, 2021)

The items you get with the Keroppi? card look amazing. That small red bridge is perfect for my zen garden :O


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 25, 2021)

Yessssssssss


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 25, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Yessssssssss


I know right? i’m super excited


----------



## Mick (Feb 25, 2021)

I guess this is the first introduction of paid DLC, huh  It begins


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 25, 2021)

Mick said:


> I guess this is the first introduction of paid DLC, huh  It begins


unfortunately...
just realized that.
hopefully the cards aren’t too expensive


----------



## -Zora- (Feb 25, 2021)

Oh my God I have these cards from New leaf and I'm so excited I love Etoile so much and my island is full of sheep so this is perfect


----------



## Valeris (Feb 25, 2021)

I'd have paid for the Koopalings as villagers to be invited.(Really wanted Iggy or Roy), this not so much. Still, pretty rad to see people so excited. It should breath life into the game and bring in new players as well, which are both very good things. Edit: I may or may not go after Marty.


----------



## Rosch (Feb 25, 2021)

Game update on March 18th. Feels great to get a specific date for an update.

Up until this day, I still wish there was Badtz-Maru.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 25, 2021)

my threads haven’t been this active since like July 
its great to see everyone so excited about this


----------



## Nodokana (Feb 25, 2021)

I was not prepared for pompompurin's rug.xD


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 25, 2021)

Mick said:


> I guess this is the first introduction of paid DLC, huh  It begins


I mean, while it is paid DLC, Animal Crossing is no stranger to amiibo because of when Welcome Amiibo hit  At least we can actually keep the villagers this time! (There's hope for the Zelda amiibo, ima go cry bye)


----------



## Mick (Feb 25, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> unfortunately...
> just realized that.
> hopefully the cards aren’t too expensive



I suppose the items and villagers will still be tradeable. I definitely won't be buying cards for them if they aren't, though


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 25, 2021)

Mick said:


> I suppose the items and villagers will still be tradeable. I definitely won't be buying cards for them if they aren't, though


i really hope so. Although they might be expensive as they were paid for....


----------



## Pintuition (Feb 25, 2021)

Omg I’m SO happy. My girls Etoile and Chai are definitely coming home. Fingers crossed the amiibos don’t sell out! Also, there’s so many cool new furniture items coming. And clothes too!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Feb 25, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> unfortunately...
> just realized that.
> hopefully the cards aren’t too expensive



is there any reason the amiibo cards would be more than $6 (usd) like the normal amiibo card packs?


----------



## Valeris (Feb 25, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i really hope so. Although they might be expensive as they were paid for....


That's the great part about this community. There will be others who have the cards, will be able to scan them and have them tradeable/for sale; even some just willing to give them a good home. You just have to be patient.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 25, 2021)

GUYS I CANT WAIT

literally i have been saving $6 for years for this

but seriously guys


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Feb 25, 2021)

I was wrong, those sons of a nook did it.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

FINALLY I CAN USE MY SANRIO AMIIBOOOOS 

arrivederci to half the villagers on my island though


----------



## Rosch (Feb 25, 2021)

It has always bothered me why they didn't pick the respective animals to represent the characters. Like a cat for Hello Kitty, a frog for Keroppi or a rabbit for My Melody. Yet the Zelda amiibo characters are on point.

Regardless, I'll be inviting them one by one just to get their furniture, outfits and pics. For completion's and collection's sake.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 25, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> is there any reason the amiibo cards would be more than $6 (usd) like the normal amiibo card packs?


i don’t have experience buying official amiibo cards so I don’t know what they’re usually priced at

	Post automatically merged: Feb 25, 2021

wait there’s more new villagers now? y’all talking about Zelda and Mario- like who?


----------



## VexTheHex (Feb 25, 2021)

Interesting enough I watched a video recently where 3 AC players debated on this at one point. The extremely negative one really shot down the other guy's positive hope these characters would be added. I take more joy in how this played out more so than the actual villagers. 3/6 of the villagers are hideous to me (that sheep tho is adorable) while only a couple have furniture I could see myself using. I really wish we got Mario or the LoZ villagers alongside these.

It's nice to see them come to the game though as I know many have been wanting their return!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Feb 25, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i don’t have experience buying official amiibo cards so I don’t know what they’re usually priced at



The official distributors sell them for 5.99/ pack! I just looked it up and that is what the Sanrio cards will cost too! And each pack comes with all 6 cards


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Feb 25, 2021)

Oh damn, Nintendo just dropping this out of nowhere. Now that's a nice surprise.

Now I do wonder if they gonna do anything on the game's anniversary by dropping another surprise like this. Anyways, I glad to have that Pompompurin bed back in my life.

Also, I guess you can't let another player adopting your Sanrio villagers once they decide to move out, just like how it was in NL? If that's the case, I guess I have to find a way to get those cards. Otherwise, I hope this means there will be an comeback of the other amiibo villagers soon too.



Rosch said:


> It has always bothered me why they didn't pick the respective animals to represent the characters. Like a cat for Hello Kitty, a frog for Keroppi or a rabbit for My Melody. Yet the Zelda amiibo characters are on point.


I always thought they are suppose to be fans of said Sanrio characters, hence why they not represent the characters 1:1.


----------



## Etown20 (Feb 25, 2021)

All the villagers and new furniture looks great in the New Horizons engine! I think these will sell really well and will hopefully encourage Nintendo to keep adding special villagers to the game.


----------



## Valeris (Feb 25, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> The official distributors sell them for 5.99/ pack! I just looked it up and that is what the Sanrio cards will cost too! And each pack comes with all 6 cards


Best advice I can give anyone after them is to try to preorder unless you want to go through the forums here. If you intend to buy them, make it happen now before scalpers try to get their hands on them. You can bet there are more than a few already planning to set them up on Ebay.


----------



## Rosch (Feb 25, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> wait there’s more new villagers now? y’all talking about Zelda and Mario- like who?


The Sanrio villagers can be invited to live on your island. So that's 6 new villagers.

There are Zelda and Splatoon villagers as well, but they are not available.



Sweetley said:


> I always thought they are suppose to be fans of said Sanrio characters, hence why they not represent the characters 1:1.


That makes actual sense.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

now all i need is my beautiful boy, wolf link and my island will be complete


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 25, 2021)

just saw the tweet and ran here to see if there was a thread lmao - looks like it’s time to try and get my hands on my first amiibo cards!!


----------



## Insulaire (Feb 25, 2021)

Very cool. I really didn't think they'd add the villagers back in, but glad to be wrong. Love that we're getting new villagers for ACNH, hope there's more to come (maybe an option to have more than 10 villagers on our islands with this update?!)


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 25, 2021)

Whahhhhhhhh I might finally return from my acnh hiatus for this!!!! owwwwwwo ! Excitement!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 25, 2021)

Marty is my favorite cub now... since he is in the game.
I just hope I'll be lucky enough to get a pack.
So... I wonder if you have to be in store at Target or if they will have a pre-order option online.
Like... Target is far away from me lol.


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 25, 2021)

(Kinda find it hilarious that while my partner is stressing over finding a graphics card before scalpers get them all that we have same concerns over amiibo cards ahaha prfft)


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Feb 25, 2021)

Nodokana said:


> I was not prepared for pompompurin's rug.xD


Omg, I just noticed now that rug! Yeah okay, I'm gonna place that right into my main room, 10/10 best rug in the game lol.


----------



## Mu~ (Feb 25, 2021)

Any idea where will we get the cards in Europe?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 25, 2021)

This is such good news, can't wait to invite some of them over to my island, especially the lovely Etoile and Chai who are both so sweet   Also all the new furniture and clothes coming with them look great, think there is going to be a lot of interior redecorating in my island home!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 25, 2021)

Eh....I am not too familiar with this crossover, but I will say that some of the Furniture sets look pretty amazing, but there is one thing. You actually need to have those Sanrio Amiibo cards in order to get the furniture. This is troubling because if you have to pay money just to get the new content I can see this being a problem. I hope there is a way to still get the furniture sets without having the actual amiibo. 

I'm indifferent on this update. While it is refreshing to see a new crossover with new villagers and furniture sets it makes me wonder if they are ever going to improve this game at all. I mean it just came out of nowhere and they mention in the trailer how its going to be a software update coming in March 18th and then by March 26th is when it will be available. Again it will most likely be time locked. So I guess all that hype for a 1 year anniversary update is not happening. I am not sure what Nintendo is doing but it seems like they would rather add new stuff to the game rather than fixing the issues that the game has.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 25, 2021)

not surprised but certainly glad. sent this to my girlfriend (she loves sanrio and had several of the villagers in NL), and she lost her mind. personally i'm only interested in some of the clothes, but that's enough for me. also are the rugs new? i think there was only a kiki/lala one in NL if any. i don't recognize the others.

hopefully this opens the door for the other crossover villagers to be introduced. i miss my boy felyne, and i need him in HD.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 25, 2021)

My baby Toby is back! now just bring back Viche, please Nintendo!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 25, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Eh....I am not too familiar with this crossover, but I will say that some of the Furniture sets look pretty amazing, but there is one thing. You actually need to have those Sanrio Amiibo cards in order to get the furniture. This is troubling because if you have to pay money just to get the new content I can see this being a problem. I hope there is a way to still get the furniture sets without having the actual amiibo.
> 
> I'm indifferent on this update. While it is refreshing to see a new crossover with new villagers and furniture sets it makes me wonder if they are ever going to improve this game at all. I mean it just came out of nowhere and they mention in the trailer how its going to be a software update coming in March 18th and then by March 26th is when it will be available. Again it will most likely be time locked. So I guess all that hype for a 1 year anniversary update is not happening. I am not sure what Nintendo is doing but it seems like they would rather add new stuff to the game rather than fixing the issues that the game has.


One of my concerns is being able to get a pack... like, are they going to make enough or are they just gonna be sold out constantly. Especially if they are only releasing them with one store.
It would be nice if we could get these items and villagers in game, even if it is a long and annoying difficult process...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm not necessarily interested in the items or villagers themselves, but it's really nice to see the Sanrio amiibo cards come over to the US to make it less limited depending on where you live and stuff like that.
now all we need is the zelda and splatoon stuff to return.
if they do i'm cancelling my barbie dream house and making inkopolis


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

wait i have a question
now the sanrio villagers are back, what will happen with the posters?
will they ignore them and keep them how they are? or will they make posters of the actual villagers?

because surely they will have photos like every other villager so nintendo would have to make posters like the photos
maybe if u scan the sanrio amiibos u will get 2 posters from them:
a poster of the villager 
the original sanrio posters
sorry i'm just so confused rn lol


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 25, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> One of my concerns is being able to get a pack... like, are they going to make enough or are they just gonna be sold out constantly. Especially if they are only releasing them with one store.
> It would be nice if we could get these items and villagers in game, even if it is a long and annoying difficult process...


Thats my other concern. I heard that you can only get those Sanrio amiibo cards from Target only since its an exclusive. So does that mean you need to only buy them there and not anywhere else? I'm in America and I do have a Target in my location so thats good but I am concerned for others that if they don't have a Target in their area how are they going to get the cards? Also will all this furniture that is in the update be locked behind a paywall if you don't have the cards? If thats the case I can tell thats going to make a lot of people really upset because this could be the first time that this game is getting a "paid DLC" which is pretty controversial.


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 25, 2021)

Wow, really exciting news! Definitely a fab surprise. I will need to look but I know I have a few cards


----------



## Etown20 (Feb 25, 2021)

For those asking about the Zelda villagers, the Mario update we're just now getting was first announced in a Mario 35th Anniversary Direct last year. 

This year is Zelda's 35th anniversary, and there is some speculation (though no guarantee) that there might be a Zelda Anniversary Direct sometime this year. If the Zelda villagers were to come back, it could be mentioned if/when a Zelda Direct happens.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 25, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Thats my other concern. I heard that you can only get those Sanrio amiibo cards from Target only since its an exclusive. So does that mean you need to only buy them there and not anywhere else? I'm in America and I do have a Target in my location so thats good but I am concerned for others that if they don't have a Target in their area how are they going to get the cards? Also will all this furniture that is in the update be locked behind a paywall if you don't have the cards? If thats the case I can tell thats going to make a lot of people really upset because this could be the first time that this game is getting a "paid DLC" which is pretty controversial.


exactly... and another question, is it in store only or can it be target online... because online is what will help people who don't live near a target.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 25, 2021)

There's a banner on Target's website! Unfortunately, I couldn't find a way to preorder.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 25, 2021)

tajikey said:


> There's a banner on Target's website! Unfortunately, I couldn't find a way to preorder.View attachment 358125


interesting. when I go on there mine doesn't have a banner... hopefully they will give a pre order option soon... maybe they just need time to update/upload.


----------



## Valeris (Feb 25, 2021)

tajikey said:


> There's a banner on Target's website! Unfortunately, I couldn't find a way to preorder.View attachment 358125


I might give one a call just to see if I can have them hold a pack for me. I'll just put it among some other things I planned to get and make it worthwhile for they to do so.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 25, 2021)

Valeris said:


> I might give one a call just to see if I can have them hold a pack for me. I'll just put it among some other things I planned to get and make it worthwhile for they to do so.


Hoping I can order the day of and set for in-store pickup. If not, I'll be waiting outside their doors at 8a, then hightail it to work after purchasing.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 25, 2021)

Buy the cards before it's too late people. Scalpers scalped these back in the day and they'll probably do the same again because they're scummy people.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Feb 25, 2021)

Here come the scalpers.

_Reminder that if you want a pack you're going to want to get on this *immediately*. The original NL sanrio cards went out really quickly and scalpers sold them for 100+ dollars._​


----------



## tajikey (Feb 25, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Buy the cards before it's too late people. Scalpers scalped these back in the day and they'll probably do the same again because they're scummy people.


Eh. Not much difference between re-sellers flipping cards and Etsy vendors selling stolen product.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 25, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Eh. Not much difference between re-sellers flipping cards and Etsy vendors selling stolen product.


I mean if people want the cards, they should get them sooner than later because they're going to be scalped and be $60 or more instead of the $5 or whatever it is.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 25, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Here come the scalpers.
> 
> _Reminder that if you want a pack you're going to want to get on this *immediately*. The original NL sanrio cards went out really quickly and scalpers sold them for 100+ dollars._​


Damn these scalpers they've been causing so much trouble ever since the PS5 and Xbox Series X released. This could be a problem.....


----------



## bebebese (Feb 25, 2021)

Mu~ said:


> Any idea where will we get the cards in Europe?


I got mine from Nintendo's UK site (albeit with a po box, I'm in Ireland and they only ship to the UK/didn't ship to Ireland) back during the first print. I'd say to check all their EU domains, as most items ship from Germany anyway (I used the Spanish site to claim the dodo bag, for reference. It still used the UK po box, from what I remember). Preorder if you can because lord knows the scalpers and their bots will be all over these


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 25, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Damn these scalpers they've been causing so much trouble ever since the PS5 and Xbox Series X released. This could be a problem.....


If you plan on buying them, just do it soon around the release date and not wait a few months. Nintendo is famous for not making enough of stuff and scalpers capitalize on that. I wanted Fire Emblem Awakening and it was scalped and I had to wait a few years. Same thing when Pikmin 3 came out on the Wii U. I finally bite the bullet on year and just bought it and guess what? The damn game went to Game Selects for $20 the following year lol.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Feb 25, 2021)

Looks like they'll be for sale tomorrow. Keep your eyes open for pre-order options


----------



## mirukushake (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm so excited they're actually updating the cards to do something! Now I gotta decide who's getting voted off the island so I can get my girl Etoile back heck yeah


----------



## Garrett (Feb 25, 2021)

I love it, love it, love it!

I already have my cards from New Leaf so now I'm planning where to put everyone. I have a nice bamboo area for Toby, a spot next to Judy for Marty.

Ooh, decisions..!


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 25, 2021)

mirukushake said:


> I'm so excited they're actually updating the cards to do something! Now I gotta decide who's getting voted off the island so I can get my girl Etoile back heck yeah


Etoille is definitely coming to Bayside. Sorry but it has to be bye bye Kitty


----------



## moonlights (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm assuming these will be coming to the UK around the same time? I hope so!! I'd love to invite these to my island.


----------



## Sheando (Feb 25, 2021)

I’m happy for the people who have been waiting for this! Sanrio is not my thing at all, but it’s cool to see them setting a precedent for adding more villagers and I’m glad people who went to so much effort to get ahold of these cards will be able to use them.

I do share the concerns of other posters here—if the upcoming updates are mostly advertising rather that gameplay updates and QoL improvements, that doesn’t bode well. I hope it isn’t true.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 25, 2021)

Sheando said:


> I’m happy for the people who have been waiting for this! Sanrio is not my thing at all, but it’s cool to see them setting a precedent for adding more villagers and I’m glad people who went to so much effort to get ahold of these cards will be able to use them.
> 
> I do share the concerns of other posters here—if the upcoming updates are mostly advertising rather that gameplay updates and QoL improvements, that doesn’t bode well. I hope it isn’t true.


These trailers and updates seem to be coming in faster and stronger than they had done so last year. So let's just hope they keep up with this kind of speed and don't sputter out half way.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Feb 25, 2021)

[QUOT


MiniPocketWorld said:


> exactly... and another question, is it in store only or can it be target online... because online is what will help people who don't live near a target.



Based on the fact that I have bought regular amiibo cards from target several times in the last few months, always online, I would be shocked if you could not order online, especially with many people still not wanting/ able to shop in person


----------



## Byngo (Feb 25, 2021)

ok I need to ask this because it’s ABUNDANTLY important 

my sister and I have our own games on two separate switches. can the 2 of us use one pack of the amiibo cards on our games or do the cards become ‘locked’ to the game or switch that uses it first


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 25, 2021)

Byngo said:


> ok I need to ask this because it’s ABUNDANTLY important
> 
> my sister and I have our own games on two separate switches. can the 2 of us use one pack of the amiibo cards on our games or do the cards become ‘locked’ to the game or switch that uses it first


You should be able to use the card for both systems. At least that is how the old cards work.


----------



## DVD (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm so glad they didn't let us down with this one at least! I totally saw them just being the posters again



Byngo said:


> can the 2 of us use one pack of the amiibo cards on our games or do the cards become ‘locked’ to the game or switch that uses it first



I believe both of you should be able to use them, like, anyone can use regular amiibo cards on whatever switch they like so I doubt they'd be different


----------



## Valeris (Feb 25, 2021)

DVD said:


> I'm so glad they didn't let us down with this one at least! I totally saw them just being the posters again
> 
> 
> 
> I believe both of you should be able to use them, like, anyone can use regular amiibo cards on whatever switch they like so I doubt they'd be different


I'm pretty sure this is how it works as well.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 25, 2021)

ETOILE!! IM SO HAPPY ETOILE GETS TO COME HOME I MIGHT JUST CRY


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 25, 2021)

Could this mean we might get more content for the Mar 18 update?


----------



## vixened (Feb 25, 2021)

they better have good items, I'm not getting them if it's only posters.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 25, 2021)

vixenism said:


> they better have good items, I'm not getting them if it's only posters.



They show the items in the vid! They’re pretty good


----------



## Peach_Jam (Feb 25, 2021)

these are adorable omg... I need etoile and that beautiful little twin stars set


----------



## McRibbie (Feb 25, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Could this mean we might get more content for the Mar 18 update?


I hope so! The Nintendo JP topics page is up, and it doesn’t have anything on the additional seasonal items or update gift, which makes me _hope _that there’s more to this update than just the villagers... but we’re just going to have to wait and see, it’s only a few weeks away at this point?


----------



## KayDee (Feb 25, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Could this mean we might get more content for the Mar 18 update?


Hopefully that’s what it means cause it’s two days before the anniversary.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Feb 25, 2021)

i CRIED haha. i already own all the cards so i’ll be hopping on this the day they release. my only concern is if the cards are region locked? i have the european ones so i hope they’ll still work.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 25, 2021)

i'm so excited, but now i have to kick someone for TOBYYYYYYY!! i'm gonna have repeats too now since i already have toby and chelsea's cards.

also dang it why are the cards only being sold at target? i don't have one near me and can't drive myself there :c


----------



## mocha. (Feb 25, 2021)

So excited for this! I wish they’d included it in the direct, it would have definitely livened things up


----------



## nammie (Feb 25, 2021)

Finally an update I'm excited about, can invite my baby marty back!!

But lol man gonna have to trade a bunch for Toby's items again, I'm prob not gonna bother buying the pack when I already have half the cards haha


----------



## vixened (Feb 25, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> They show the items in the vid! They’re pretty good


I just watched the video, all the stuff is so cute! can't wait for the update and the cards!


----------



## SirOctopie (Feb 25, 2021)

I'M MORE EXCITED FOR THIS THAN THE MARIO STUFF!! 

I feel so torn on moving out my villagers in favor of the Sanrio villagers. Ughh!! I wish we could have more than 10! Etoile is definitely moving in though.

Also the Sanrio items making a return (and even new stuff)!! I wonder how we obtain them? I'm guessing we'll have to at least scan in the amiibo cards first.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Feb 25, 2021)

so uhh anyone know what time these are dropping...?


----------



## Licorice (Feb 25, 2021)

thank god I already have the full set so if anyone needs anything hmu (for free)


----------



## McRibbie (Feb 25, 2021)

Peach_Jam said:


> so uhh anyone know what time these are dropping...?


March 18th for the update (it’s usually at 10am JST, so if you’re in America it’ll be sometime in the evening of the 17th), March 26th for the cards.


----------



## Valeris (Feb 25, 2021)

Licorice said:


> thank god I already have the full set so if anyone needs anything hmu (for free)


If I can't get a hold of Marty I might take you up on it; not for free though!


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Feb 25, 2021)

Not to be dramatic, but I will die if I do not get these cards.


----------



## Ghoste (Feb 25, 2021)

I'll actually cry if scalpers snag all the card packs and start re-selling them. I'm gonna try so hard to get one   need my pastel sheep child back lol.


----------



## Licorice (Feb 25, 2021)

Valeris said:


> If I can't get a hold of Marty I might take you up on it; not for free though!



Yes for free
Just message me and let me know!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Feb 25, 2021)

Knew there was no way they were reprinting the cards without making the villagers. It just didn't make sense. I'm so glad I already have my hands on these


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 25, 2021)

SOBBING I'M SO HAPPY !! CAN I PRE ORDER MY CARDS


----------



## DVD (Feb 25, 2021)

Milky star said:


> SOBBING I'M SO HAPPY !! CAN I PRE ORDER MY CARDS



I'm from spain and I already pre-ordered them from a local store so yeah you definitely can from wherever you are probably


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 25, 2021)

yay! ETOILE!!! my fav <3
chai is super cute too!
i just really hope they bring back the sanrio sets and clothing items, they were literally so so cute, and i always get more than i even need because how can you not  
KIKI AND LALA SET PLEASE <3
cinnamoroll, my melody, pompompurin, kerokerokeroppi, and hello kitty set please <3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 25, 2021)

Me rn trying to find where I can pre-order my cards in the us:


----------



## DVD (Feb 25, 2021)

Also: this is such a win for whoever has a japanese/kidcore/fairycore island with these items, they perfectly fit a lot of people's themes, I'm sure many people will get excited about them even if they're not really fans of the villagers or of sanrio in general


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 25, 2021)

I just wanted the items tbh and the cards since I'm a collector and a Hello Kitty fan so this is a huge win !!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 25, 2021)

I feel like I can't get excited until I actually have the cards, I'm in the UK and it doesn't let you pre-order them on the Nintendo website, at least yet..  I'll have to keep checking! As currently it just says it's out of stock.

Until then..  EEEK


----------



## mayorsophiel (Feb 25, 2021)

Licorice said:


> thank god I already have the full set so if anyone needs anything hmu (for free)


Might have to take you up on this offer in the future if possible, I don't live in a country with Targets


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 25, 2021)

I have a strong feeling I won't get these cards because people in America like to buy in bulk then sell at 100x the price


----------



## Corry (Feb 25, 2021)

I hope someone will post here when pre-orders go live for the cards. I'm watching Target website like a hawk right now.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 25, 2021)

Mick said:


> I guess this is the first introduction of paid DLC, huh  It begins



At least it's tradable. Let me know if you'd like help acquiring any of the items or villagers.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 25, 2021)

Corry said:


> I hope someone will post here when pre-orders go live for the cards. I'm watching Target website like a hawk right now.


Same.. I may even stay up until midnight in order to catch it. I haven't been able to get the other amiibo cards for animal crossing (which is ok I suppose... I can just go 3rd party if I have too when I decide what villagers I want amiibos with). I really want these amiibos though because they also have the furniture and I am not sure 3rd party can do these like the others. Plus I'd rather have the nintendo ones anyway.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 25, 2021)

I need updates when pre orders are available in America. I will stay up to order. Ive wanted these cards since they were first printed years ago. I'll be very sad if I couldn't get them tbh


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2021)

ETOILE IS PERFECT FOR MY FAIRYCORE ISLAND BUT WHO AM I GONNA KICK OUT</3


----------



## Mint (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm so excited to have Chai and Tia together again like I did in NL.  I found Tia last week on a NM tour. Good timing.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 25, 2021)

Yay, now I can consider getting Marty and Toby and Chelsea and all those people


----------



## Mick (Feb 25, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> At least it's tradable. Let me know if you'd like help acquiring any of the items or villagers.



Aw, thanks! I'll keep that in mind. Especially since there still isn't really a legit way to get those cards where I live. ^^

I'm not mad about it, actually. I doubt they'd ever lock such items to the islands the cards were scanned on. If anything I'm excited for this, if it means they can more easily keep the updates going in the future.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Feb 25, 2021)

I've lost track of how many times I've rewatched this already.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm gonna go into the gauntlet of non masked peeps at walmart to hopefully snag a pack (if they even carry them  )
Also, march 18th update, wonder if its just sanrio (probably just sanrio)


----------



## nananc (Feb 25, 2021)

Have a few questions:
1. So does Target do pre-orders, or does it sell them in store on 3/26th as well? (I might call my Target tomorrow just to ask)
2. Can we get bootleg Sanrio amiibos, or we can't get them with the furniture if it's a bootleg amiibo?
3. Are we sure we can get furniture from these cards? If so, can we trade them online with other people? Can the animals be traded too?


----------



## LunaLili (Feb 25, 2021)

EDIT: Never mind, I'm dumb!


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Feb 25, 2021)

nananc said:


> Have a few questions:
> 1. So does Target do pre-orders, or does it sell them in store on 3/26th as well? (I might call my Target tomorrow just to ask)
> 2. Can we get bootleg Sanrio amiibos, or we can't get them with the furniture if it's a bootleg amiibo?
> 3. Are we sure we can get furniture from these cards? If so, can we trade them online with other people? Can the animals be traded too?


Bootleg amiibos (aka the chips and fake cards) work 100% fine because they have the exact same data as the regular ones. I would recommend getting the official ones of course. Though personally I use chips cause thats all thats hecking available for cheap rn (still 5 - 20$ a pop which is stinky as heck but ehhh)

And nintendo released a video showing off every furniture set with in game footage, so yeee. They can be placed outside. How we obtain it idk, probably through catalog after scanning the amiibo.


----------



## Azrael (Feb 25, 2021)

nananc said:


> Have a few questions:
> 1. So does Target do pre-orders, or does it sell them in store on 3/26th as well? (I might call my Target tomorrow just to ask)
> 2. Can we get bootleg Sanrio amiibos, or we can't get them with the furniture if it's a bootleg amiibo?
> 3. Are we sure we can get furniture from these cards? If so, can we trade them online with other people? Can the animals be traded too?


1. My guess is both? Maybe pre-order online and then available in store the day of? But yeah, calling is probably best.
2. "Bootleg" amiibos will work the exact same as regular amiibos.
3. Not sure how the furniture is going to work since we don't have the campsite similar to New Leaf. I imagine you can trade the furniture but my guess is you can't trade the villager. Similar to New Leaf. When they moved out, they wouldn't go to other people's towns.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 25, 2021



LunaLili said:


> I was wondering though, will the amiibo cards from the New Leaf edition work for New Horizon? I wouldn't see why not since it wouldn't be very fair to players who have the set for 2016....


I personally believe they will eventually all work similar to the Sanrio cards. They rereleased the cards last year. Why would they do that just so people could have only posters?

I would *love *to see a lot of the furniture that came with the Welcome Amiibo cards! And a lot of the old NL furniture as well!

EDIT: You asked a completely different question and I mis-read! LOL Yes. Old Sanrio cards will work the exact same way!


----------



## nananc (Feb 25, 2021)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Bootleg amiibos (aka the chips and fake cards) work 100% fine because they have the exact same data as the regular ones. I would recommend getting the official ones of course. Though personally I use chips cause thats all thats hecking available for cheap rn (still 5 - 20$ a pop which is stinky as heck but ehhh)
> 
> And nintendo released a video showing off every furniture set with in game footage, so yeee. They can be placed outside. How we obtain it idk, probably through catalog after scanning the amiibo.



Thank you so much! This is good to know.


----------



## Corndoggy (Feb 25, 2021)

i litro went to go preorder the cards right from eb games and they have sold out, i am so sad. i really hope they will restock this cos i want the cards so badly


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Feb 25, 2021)

Corndoggy said:


> i litro went to go preorder the cards right from eb games and they have sold out, i am so sad. i really hope they will restock this cos i want the cards so badly



When the set comes out and you need one of the villagers shoot me a message if you still cant find em. I can load in whichever one you want <3


----------



## charmingpeach (Feb 25, 2021)

Can I just say I'm very surprised by this announcement? I feel like they've taken speed with updates lately. They pushed the Mario update forward and we barely savoured it before we got another one, that is after we practically had Festivale too! On top of that, we know there's an update coming on the 18th. This might be a hot take but I'm incredibly satisfied with this speed and I feel like this is the speed they should have kept from the start, the slow drip feeding was rather painful in my experience. If the 18th happens to be a sizable update, which it seems to be, I'm going to lose my mind with happiness! I was really losing hope with the game's state but the way Nintendo is handling it right now is making me really excited. Now, this is the speed that at least, in my opinion, we needed with updates! It's much more satisfying.


----------



## Corndoggy (Feb 25, 2021)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> When the set comes out and you need one of the villagers shoot me a message if you still cant find em. I can load in whichever one you want <3


thankyou so much thats so lovely of you!! im more aiming for the items, i just think the cards are absolutely gorgeous and would love to have them in my collection. Granted, etoile exists so i will take you up on this offfer, i lvoe etoile


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 25, 2021)

holy- yall posted 4 more pages while i was gone- 
i have some reading to do


----------



## owl-music (Feb 25, 2021)

these are super cute! i was gonna buy the cards anyway but in super glad they added all these things!
rip to my boy pattapeppy tho sanrio does nothing with the boy


----------



## Sharksheep (Feb 25, 2021)

That looks like a new wand, the handle isn't white and blue


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 25, 2021)

charmingpeach said:


> Can I just say I'm very surprised by this announcement? I feel like they've taken speed with updates lately. They pushed the Mario update forward and we barely savoured it before we got another one, that is after we practically had Festivale too! On top of that, we know there's an update coming on the 18th. This might be a hot take but I'm incredibly satisfied with this speed and I feel like this is the speed they should have kept from the start, the slow drip feeding was rather painful in my experience. If the 18th happens to be a sizable update, which it seems to be, I'm going to lose my mind with happiness! I was really losing hope with the game's state but the way Nintendo is handling it right now is making me really excited. Now, this is the speed that at least, in my opinion, we needed with updates! It's much more satisfying.



It might have something to do with the major holiday updates being done, but maybe it’s all just super coincidental. I’m being extra hopeful we get a anniversary update with AT LEAST Brewster. I mean, honestly, I’d be fine if we got him + The Roost and then just months of radio silence, lol.


----------



## Flicky (Feb 25, 2021)

So cute! It's great to see them all returning.

...Although no Kuromi makes me sad. She's my fave.


----------



## Velo (Feb 25, 2021)

The items and characters look so good!
I'm sure the items will be used to death haha. But we really need them.
I wonder how the ordering process will go? Looks like the cards are still in RVs. How are the RVs getting to our deserted islands, and where do they park?   
Will be interesting to see!


----------



## Flare (Feb 25, 2021)

Ughhhhh I’m really tempted to get the cards. I just hope they don’t end up being sold out quickly.


----------



## Vsmith (Feb 25, 2021)

Wow the Sanrio update is sooo freaking adorable!!! I can't wait!! I'm going to turn my island into a Sanrio island!!


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Feb 25, 2021)

Sharksheep said:


> That looks like a new wand, the handle isn't white and blue



Good eye! I bet it's with the Étoile/ Little Twin Stars stuff.


----------



## Junalt (Feb 25, 2021)

Great! I was hoping they’d bring back not just the villagers but all the furniture. The Keroppi furniture will look gorgeous outside.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 25, 2021)

While my thing is the opposite of pastel, I'm still going to try and get these Sanrio cards. I do like some of the items shown: Hello Kitty Bonsai, Pompompurin's Butt Rug (lol), Pompmpurin Cake Dessert (more food items is always a win!), Cinnamoroll Tea Set and Menu, and whatever this is 

 from Keroppi's set.

Hope this means the other crossover characters are coming sometime this year. ^^


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 25, 2021)

i literally am so excited for this!! really hoping i can get my hands on the cards themselves cuz i really don't wanna trade for every single item. i won't be replacing any of my current villagers but i love marty and chai so much!!


----------



## RollingAntony (Feb 25, 2021)

Unexpected! The more things, the merrier. There are some items that I really like, specially the ones from the Keroppi house and the little Kitty planter. Oh and the rugs are really lovable <3

For those who had NL, how did the whole amiibo cards work? I understand that once scanned, the RV arrived at the campsite and you could invite the animal to your town but they weren't able to be invited by someone who didn't have the card. What about the furniture and items? If I didn't have any card, would I still be able to get random things or something?

I know that things can change now on NH, but for the moment I'm just trying to understand if I have the option of being able to seek kind souls who can trade the items with me.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 25, 2021)

That's great, though we really need more non fanciful type furniture, but some of the Sanrio stuff is ok.

Would really love the Monster Hunter and Zelda RV items too.

Question. I have the Sanrio set, will they work, or are the remakes different content just for NH?

Also, there are no RV's, so how do we get the items?


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 25, 2021)

John Wick said:


> That's great, though we really need more non fanciful type furniture, but some of the Sanrio stuff is ok.
> 
> Would really love the Monster Hunter and Zelda RV items too.
> 
> Question. I have the Sanrio set, will they work, or are the remakes different content just for NH?


I'm assuming all sets will work! I obviously didn't make them, but at the end of the day, they should still be the exact same cards, since the newer ones are a simple reprint.

I'm also assuming that like all amiibo, the region in which you got them from does not make a difference


----------



## John Wick (Feb 25, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> I'm assuming all sets will work! I obviously didn't make them, but at the end of the day, they should still be the exact same cards, since the newer ones are a simple reprint.
> 
> I'm also assuming that like all amiibo, the region in which you got them from does not make a difference


Awesome!

I did have Etoile in NL. 

I'm wondering how do we get them items when there aren't RV's to buy them from.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Feb 25, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> Unexpected! The more things, the merrier. There are some items that I really like, specially the ones from the Keroppi house and the little Kitty planter. Oh and the rugs are really lovable <3
> 
> For those who had NL, how did the whole amiibo cards work? I understand that once scanned, the RV arrived at the campsite and you could invite the animal to your town but they weren't able to be invited by someone who didn't have the card. What about the furniture and items? If I didn't have any card, would I still be able to get random things or something?
> 
> I know that things can change now on NH, but for the moment I'm just trying to understand if I have the option of being able to seek kind souls who can trade the items with me.



I haven’t played NL, but it seem like probably the villagers will just be invited to the campsite like all other amiibo card villagers? As far as I know the welcome amiibo villagers who also appear on their cards in RVs just appear in the campsite as normal.

please correct me if I am wrong anyone!


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 25, 2021)

John Wick said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I did have Etoile in NL.
> 
> I'm wondering how do we get them items when there aren't RV's to buy them from.



Wait so were you actually able to keep the villagers in NL?  Or were they just visitors who gave furniture?

Also I'm assuming, and hoping, that they'll be purchasable via the Nook Stop; they should put an amiibo section. OR, it would be cool if they had custom camping tents and you could buy it from them there like the RV's, but I'm 99.99% they wouldn't do that. 

All I do know is that given the trailer, you should be able to purchase their items


----------



## John Wick (Feb 25, 2021)

I read you unlock the items (after the march 18th update) by scanning in the cards.

Cool. I have them all. 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 25, 2021



Matt0106 said:


> Wait so were you actually able to keep the villagers in NL?  Or were they just visitors who gave furniture?


I invited Etoile to move in via her RV amiibo in NL.


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 25, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I read you unlock the items (after the march 18th update) by scanning in the cards.
> 
> Cool. I have them all.
> 
> ...


OH so they were able to be invited! I thought I heard it was a visit, but I think I'm getting mixed up with Pocket Camp  
...
Actually I'm 100% sure I'm getting mixed up with Pocket Camp, so never mind  But that's cool, thank goodness they didn't stay as posters.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 25, 2021)

Felyne next please Nintendo. I still have my Monster Hunter amiibo. 

Honestly, I'd love to see the 7-11 set back at some point too. I like that set enough I would pay real money to get it through scanning an officially released amiibo or something.


----------



## xara (Feb 26, 2021)

looks like i’m gonna have to get my canadian self on ebay soon and buy a pack of cards . i’m honestly really excited for the sanrio villagers to come back and their furniture looks _amazing_! i’m especially looking forward to toby’s items; that bridge and the mini froggy table are awesome!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm excited, although I wish they added a little extra to it hehe. Also, is it just me or does Etoile no longer have her glowy twinkly fur and has a darker purple fur instead? That was my favourite thing about her design in New Leaf. 

But I'm still happy that my Sanrio cards have purpose again XD


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Feb 26, 2021)

To ALL CANADIANS. SANRIO PACKS CAN BE PREORDERED AND PURCHASED VIA BEST BUY.

Already live for preoders.

Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Jaco (Feb 26, 2021)

Sanrio is a little cute for my tastes, but still fun to see more furniture and villagers. Fingers crossed that we'll get an anniversary update too.


----------



## annex (Feb 26, 2021)

Nodokana said:


> I was not prepared for pompompurin's rug.xD


What's up with that rug anyway? I thought that maybe I was looking at it wrong, but I couldn't see it any other way. Not sure I want that in my house. Lol.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 26, 2021)

..pompompurin's rug for bathroom decor


----------



## LuchaSloth (Feb 26, 2021)

I hope these aren't too expensive, and I hope they don't get snatched up by scalpers.

I don't really have an intrinsic interest in Hello Kitty or the other Sanrio characters...but, I'll probably want these just for the furniture options. I see that the US distribution is exclusive to Target. I never really order anything online from Target...and I do have one in the next town over, but I never really go there. Not to mention...I'd probably get sideways glances if I tried to buy this in person. Lol.


----------



## cocoacat (Feb 26, 2021)

Yessss!! This is awesome!  
I'm so glad they included the furniture. 

I wonder how difficult it's going to be to get one of these packs.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 26, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> It might have something to do with the major holiday updates being done, but maybe it’s all just super coincidental. I’m being extra hopeful we get a anniversary update with AT LEAST Brewster. I mean, honestly, I’d be fine if we got him + The Roost and then just months of radio silence, lol.


Now now lets not get our hopes up. Just because Nintendo release this out of nowhere doesn't mean they are not going to do this often. Yes I know people want Brewster so badly and trust me I understand that very well but the thing is we really don't know when he's coming back. Not to mention how long is it going to be until we finally get QOL updates and improvements to the game. Almost every update they release is barely even improving the game. 

Thats the part that is bothering me and still has me concerned about it. I hate sounding negative but its just how I feel right now with this recent announcement. Like I mentioned in my eariler comment on this thread the furniture sets do look nice I would like to get my hands on it, but what worries me if its locked behind a paywall meaning that you have to get the Sanrio Amiibo cards to get them.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Feb 26, 2021)

LuchaSloth said:


> I hope these aren't too expensive, and I hope they don't get snatched up by scalpers.
> 
> I don't really have an intrinsic interest in Hello Kitty or the other Sanrio characters...but, I'll probably want these just for the furniture options. I see that the US distribution is exclusive to Target. I never really order anything online from Target...and I do have one in the next town over, but I never really go there. Not to mention...I'd probably get sideways glances if I tried to buy this in person. Lol.


6.99 for a pack, retail price.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 26, 2021)

xara said:


> looks like i’m gonna have to get my canadian self on ebay soon and buy a pack of cards . i’m honestly really excited for the sanrio villagers to come back and their furniture looks _amazing_! i’m especially looking forward to toby’s items; that bridge and the mini froggy table are awesome!


The table is nice, it's like a leaf. (Had heaps of them in NL)

The frog thing is a cake.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Feb 26, 2021)

Here's a question...

It says "when using the amiibo cards, you can order the items". It also says that the items are available after the March 18th update. So...does that mean that people can order as many of the items they want, and then sell them/give them to people who don't have the cards? If this is the case, then that seems like a moral gray area in terms of ownership. Do they somehow limit the items only to people who have used the cards? Or can one person literally just buy the cards and then supply their entire neighborhood with the items? Lol.


----------



## Moritz (Feb 26, 2021)

Thank god for android!

Might get marty, dunno


----------



## John Wick (Feb 26, 2021)

LuchaSloth said:


> Here's a question...
> 
> It says "when using the amiibo cards, you can order the items". It also says that the items are available after the March 18th update. So...does that mean that people can order as many of the items they want, and then sell them/give them to people who don't have the cards? If this is the case, then that seems like a moral gray area in terms of ownership. Do they somehow limit the items only to people who have used the cards? Or can one person literally just buy the cards and then supply their entire neighborhood with the items? Lol.


We could do that in NL.

I own the cards and have no issue whatsoever with getting items for people who want them.

It's not hurting anyone.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Feb 26, 2021)

John Wick said:


> It's not hurting anyone.




Well...I never said it was hurting anyone. But it is a questionable business model, tbh. Lol

Either way, I'm in favor of it. I will probably still try to buy these cards myself, but...having people be able to trade/sell/give away the items online should cut down on the number of people who buy the cards for themselves, which means they will probably be pretty easy to find just the same.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 26, 2021)

LuchaSloth said:


> Well...I never said it was hurting anyone. But it is a questionable business model, tbh. Lol
> 
> Either way, I'm in favor of it. I will probably still try to buy these cards myself, but...having people be able to trade/sell/give away the items online should cut down on the number of people who buy the cards for themselves, which means they will probably be pretty easy to find just the same.


I guess I feel nintendo can't really cry poormouth.

I paid for the switch, game and cards, and then also paid nintendo an extra $30 for the privilege of using my own data to trade online.

Something I loathe doing.  >..<


----------



## Burumun (Feb 26, 2021)

LuchaSloth said:


> Well...I never said it was hurting anyone. But it is a questionable business model, tbh. Lol
> 
> Either way, I'm in favor of it. I will probably still try to buy these cards myself, but...having people be able to trade/sell/give away the items online should cut down on the number of people who buy the cards for themselves, which means they will probably be pretty easy to find just the same.


If it's similar to NL, you'll still need access to the cards for the villagers, at least. Back then, you could only invite them to your town by loading their amiibos yourself, and there was no way to get them to move into other people's towns. And I mean, at the end of the day, it's still so much easier if you have the cards yourself and don't need to give someone on the internet all your pixel assets (and spend time doing so) because you need to have all the Sanrio furniture.


----------



## bam94- (Feb 26, 2021)

This may be a dumb question but those of you who have the card packs already from years ago - when you buy 1 pack, do you receive all 6 cards? Or is it random like the other card packs and we may need to buy a few of them to get all the cards? Thanks.


----------

